# 55g and 20g



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Updated pics of the tanks! 

55 community and a 20 RCS and BN pleco breeding tank. 

Really want to try Discus in the 55 when everything else is gone but not sure I can or if they'd even have enough room.


----------



## ac0xr (Aug 13, 2014)

I really like the 55! Is that a Gold Marble Angel and a Half Black Angel? Gold Marbles are my favourite. Also, is that Water Wisteria in the 55 on the left side? And what are the other plants in the 55?

Good job, they look better than my tank!


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

You got it all right! The plants are a mix of wisteria, water sprite and Java Fern. That's about all I have in there.


----------



## ac0xr (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah, water sprite. That's the one I couldn't ID. The tanks are very lush and green. Great driftwood too!


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

They're lush and green but I have a ton of hair and BB algae. I got 2 nerite snails and they've nearly completely cleaned the glass but the plants and driftwood they aren't doing much with yet. Need to get more?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow you really embraces the wisteria and water sprite, looks good.


----------



## ac0xr (Aug 13, 2014)

I had BBA on a while ago on my Anubias and Sword leaves. A lot of places online say it is caused by fluctuating CO2, but light and nutrients also affect it. I got it under control by reducing my photoperiod, making sure I was dosing consistently (I use liquid ferts), and killing the existing BBA with Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2). There are a lot of threads on using Hydrogen Peroxide on this forum and there's another good one from somewhere else that I will post a link to if you're interested and I can find it!

Sorry, I can't really help with the hair algae. I think the Hydrogen Peroxide will work on that too though. Of course, you have to correct whatever caused it in the first place or it will come back. There is also some debate as to whether it's safe for shrimp.

Hope you get it worked out! Don't take my advice too seriously though, I'm new to this as well!


----------

